# Bon Iver



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Any Bon Iver fans in here? Used to have the album "for Emma, forever ago" a few years ago but lost it when I changed laptops.

Heard the song "flume" una recent house episode and re-purchased it. Is actually better than I remember :thumb:


----------

